# Meet Daisy my wp prospect



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you asking for a conformation critique in general?

Or if she's built to be a good western pleasure prospect? If so, do you have any pictures of her moving under saddle at the walk, jog and lope?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think she's darling. I'm not going to critique because I'm not very good at it, she is however, the style of horse I like. Looks like a reiner...


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Are you asking for a conformation critique in general?
> 
> Or if she's built to be a good western pleasure prospect? If so, do you have any pictures of her moving under saddle at the walk, jog and lope?


I am asking for a confo critique for model horse in schooling shows and I can do you one better, I have a video. Don't critique my riding because I am working on my position this was 2 days after I got here and she hadn't been ridden in 1 yr I think she did pretty good considering. its been 3 weeks and she works with a collected head and a loose rein


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> I think she's darling. I'm not going to critique because I'm not very good at it, she is however, the style of horse I like. Looks like a reiner...


The style I like as well, she would make a great reining horse. She is so easy to train, so in tuned with the rider and I just adore her


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

bumping


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it's great she's good minded! For conformation.....she's downhill, very high hocked, and weak loined, but she's got nice bone in her legs, and I love her neck and where it ties in to her chest. For WP? She's too quick and not built for it, but I DO see more reining potential in her!


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks Gotadun! we don't have any reining classes here so Im going to focus on western pleasure my age group only has 3-4 people a show so its not HUGELY competitive I am more just doing it for fun


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Comparing her way of going with videos of top western pleasure horses, she's too fast and her head carriage is too high.

HOWEVER

I don't like the way top western pleasure horses move. I like the way YOUR horse moves with a free and easy gait, which looks like a pleasure to ride.

Since it's a schooling show, depending on the level of the judge, be prepared for a few negative comments on her way of moving (for wp).

Do you know what I see? A fun little horse who's willing and quiet, who looks comfortable to ride and should do very well in all-around classes. A bit of wp, a bit of western riding (I think she would do VERY well in western riding), she should switch to english pleasure with little difficulty, you should be able to show a bit of halter at the local shows and do decently and the that newer western ranch horse class that AQHA put out a few years ago to show the working western horse (I cannot remember the title of the class now).

She might not win in any of these classes against a horse _specifically_ bred for each discipline, but I think you already know that :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She's a cute girl. I like the muscle on her, I think it allows you to fit her a bit better and take up her barrel. I absolutely LOVE her color. What a pretty mare she is. 

The first thing that strikes me is how downhill she is. Her croup should be the same height as her wither, and it does sit quite a bit higher. A horse with a higher croup, means they have hind legs too long in proportion to the front legs which can create problems with stride and forging. You may also get some saddle sliding issues. With a longer hind end, you will likely also get more thrust which might give you a rougher ride to sit. This could actually be considered a benefit in a dressage horse as it would allow the horse to crouch down more easily in collection. Her hip has quite the hip bump, tho I bet you it might just be bone conformation with a high pelvic bone.

She has some really nice hocks on her. The larger the hock, the larger the shock absorption and buffering between bones. If she has a larger hock, it would also limit flexion a bit more in the hind end and would produce a clumsier gait. Her hock should be level with the chestnut, which actually sits just a bit higher than where it should be. She looks like she might be camped out behind? Hard to tell because of where the photographer was standing when they took the photo. 

Will not critique the hind end photos you posted in much detail, because I prefer photos with the tail out of the way or tied up. What you can see in her hips tho, is she has what I would call rafter hips meaning she has hips that are wide and flat.

She is long in the back. If you were to visualize her in thirds, you will see she definitely is longer than what you would normally want to see. Keep in mind its one of the most common horse conformation faults.

Her shoulder isn't to bad. It is a bit more upright than what you want to see in a horse. The angle of the shoulder, gives you a good idea of what the horse's gait is going to be like. It will reflect on the amount of concussion she will get. A well sloped shoulder, acts as a shock absorber. A long laid back shoulder and a long horizontal rump are essential for speed, because they unable the legs to swing forwards and back with a greater range of motion. The shoulder in let's say a draft horse will be more upright as speed is not required. The stride can be a lot shorter. Same idea applies here. 

I think she has a lovely head, with a lovely eye. She seems to have a very gentle temper. Her neck is a bit short for her built. You want your horse's neck to be one third of the horse's length or 1 1/2 times the length of the horse's head, or the same length as the front legs. A short neck is common with a short upright shoulder. A shorter neck is a bit less supple. I really like where her neck ties in with her shoulder. 

Unable to give you a critique on her front legs because of the wraps.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Just to add three things on conformation. She is tied in at the knee and back at the knee. She is bow legged behind.. and you can see it in the video. A horse needs to toe out a little behind as the hind leg is a spiral construct and works like a spring. 

She is long through the coupling and built down hill.


----------

